# White Headed Canada Goose



## phrag guy (Oct 25, 2013)

Found this guy at our beach


----------



## Carkin (Oct 25, 2013)

Cool, I have never seen one like that before!


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 25, 2013)

Nice pic!!

But it is a blue goose, a gray form of the snow goose

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snow_Goose


----------



## phrag guy (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks,first one I have ever seen,We get snow geese flying through



Erythrone said:


> Nice pic!!
> 
> But it is a blue goose, a gray form of the snow goose
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snow_Goose


----------



## eds (Oct 25, 2013)

The beak shape's not thick enough for a snow goose. Think you may have a hybrid there.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 25, 2013)

I think you are right eds. The beak is not thick enough. My mistake.


----------

